# Rest In Peace Hogan



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogan lost his battle with laryngeal paralysis that brought about severe aspirated pneumonia as well. They also found multiple masses on his spleen. I took him to the ER Yesterday and he stayed over night so they could give him oxygen and IV antibiotics however this morning Hogan took a turn for the worse. When I went back up there today there was no doubt in his eyes he was in bad shape and wanted my help. Hogan I will truly miss you and your happy smiling face. This was the last picture of him taken on Tuesday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Hogan, he was such a special boy, always happy and smiling. I will miss that about him. 

Fly free Hogan, I know you are smiling down on Dad from above.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry Rob. He was a special boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Hogan, he has so many fans across the world. Thinking of you and sending comforting hugs.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry, Rob! Hogan was so loved and will be desperately missed. *hugs*


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

You gave Hogan the best, sharing your love for more than 10 years. I hope you find comfort in your memories of happy times together.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Rob, I am so sorry for your loss. Never easy to lose a family member.


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

He was beautiful! Big bear. I’m so sorry. I know your pain, just happened to me on Tuesday.... awful hurt. Xoxo


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful picture of your boy.

I am so very sorry - I truly hate aspiration pneumonia.

You did right by him and brought him peace but I am so very sorry for your loss.

Fly free Hogan, may your wings allow you to soar.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I am so very sorry. I have always loved your photos of Hogan with his adorable smile. What a wonderful boy - a real gift.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your boy. May your memories of him help carry you through the days ahead.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sad. I am so sorry. My deepest condolences


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Rob. I've been saving this image for myself one day, to help get through the pain.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no! I’m so sorry for your loss of dear Hogan. He will surely be missed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Hogan, he was a beautiful soul. 

When I lost my boy Charlie, someone shared this quote with me. 

'Don't cry because it is over, smile because it happened.'

May you find comfort in the memories of the beautiful journey you traveled with Hogan by your side.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Hogan. When I saw the title on your post I felt terrible. Run free and breath easy, Hogan


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss of sweet Hogan. May your wonderful memories bring you some solace. Rest In Peace indeed Sweet Hogan.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Rob, I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. Hogan was a beautiful dog and I hope your happy memories will ease the pain of your loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry Rob. I know it hurts so much when we have to say goodbye.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I’m very sorry, Rob. Thank you for letting us know. Praying for God’s comfort for you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I’m so sorry. Rest In Peace Hogan.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry, Rob. I know every day has been hopeful- and today was a sorrowful end. Rest well Hogan....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Hogan...he was such a special boy..run free Hogan, free of pain...my prayers are with you at this time..


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

So very sorry.....


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for giving Hogan a great life. You made the most loving decision when you said goodbye to you buddy. I share you loss and hope the footprints he left on your heart remind you how lucky you were to have those special years with Hogan.

Godspeed to Hogan.


dlm ny country

“Dogs come into our lives to teach us about love; they depart to teach us about loss. A new dog never replaces an old dog, it merely expands the heart. If you have loved many dogs, your heart is very big.” – Erica Jong


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Rest in peace Hogan.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Rob - After losing my Sophie last month, I thought I couldn't have another big crying event. I was wrong. I am so sorry for your loss of handsome Hogan. I fell in love with him from the first time I saw his picture. You gave him such a wonderful life. I hope the incredibly great memories of him will help you through this difficult time. I'm going to light a candle for Hogan tonight and keep you in my prayers. Thank you for sharing his life with us.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Hogan. He will live in your heart forever!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Rob, my heart breaks for you. I have told you before that I fell in love with Hogan long ago. Those eyes just drew me to him and it was as if he was looking into my heart and soul. Such a special boy. I LOVED all the pictures you posted of him on FB, him with his beloved toys, his ears always perked, those eyes drawing me into them. 


Rest in Peace sweet boy, while you wait on your dad. Find Liam and wait together.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is the link for the online candle site if anyone would like to light a candle for dear Hogan. You can add your name along with GRF. 

https://gratefulness.org/light-a-candle/


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Such a beautiful sweet face. I'm so sorry. We love them so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob: My heart breaks for you. Hogan knew how much you loved him.
You are the best Dad! I will add Hogan to the Rainbow Bridge List!
Smooch and Snobear will watch over him!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hogan was a special boy and his pics always brought a smile to my face.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

So sorry for your loss Rob. I haven't been here that long but I always liked seeing pictures of Hogan. Always a happy, good looking boy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry Rob. It hurts so badly when they leave us. The attached quote helped me thru Fozzie's death. Hugs to you on this tough day..


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry, Rob, for the loss,of your beautiful boy. RIP


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hogan was so special. Sorry for your loss, Rob.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Please accept my heartfelt sympathy for the loss of a such a special man. I have always enjoyed your posts about him.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss, Rob. Hogan was one of the greats. Thank you so much for sharing him with us. I always loved seeing his pictures. He definitely will be missed. Take care.....


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hogan was a beautiful boy and a beautiful spirit.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Rob, I'm so very sorry... Hogan shined through all of the pictures you shared with us. Rest easy now sweet boy. Sending love and prayers for comfort


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My sincere condolences to you Rob. I know how special Hogan was to you. I may not post much but his pictures always made me smile.


----------



## StephanieRN (May 25, 2018)

I am so sorry. I miss my Goldie every day, and its been 10 years. We also lost our 13yr old chocolate lab last summer to Laryangeal paralysis complications as well. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rob - I'm so sorry for your loss. I just saw this. Run free sweet Hogan.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

So sorry man. I bet you and Hogan had some great times.


----------



## robt11 (May 22, 2017)

*So Sorry For Your Loss of Hogan*

So sorry and your loss hits very close to home. Our Hogan passed in December, 2014 at the age of seven from bone cancer. They give us everything and leave us with memories that last forever. When you are ready your next pup will benefit from everything that Hogan taught you and knowing that our wonderful friends will not be with us forever just makes each day we share with them more meaningful.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't post as many pictures on here of Hogan as I probably should have so here's a 1-minute slide presentation of some of his best pictures over the last 3 years.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such beautiful pictures of Sweet Hogan. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hogan was such a sweet special boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Such a sweetheart. Thanks so much for sharing, Rob.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Rob,
Thank you for sharing those pictures of the very handsome Hogan. I can see that he had a very happy life with you. I hope you are doing ok (knowing how hard it is, having gone through my own losses lately).


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

What sweet pictures of Hogan and what a beautiful testament to his life. Made me tear up. He really lived! I'm just now reading this thread, and wanted to pass on my condolences to you, I know how hard it is to lose a furry family member. Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

